# Gilde sucht Member - EU Everlook Allianz



## Balltracer (3. Dezember 2019)

Fireplace Tales stellt sich vor!

 

 

Hallo liebe Community!

 

Wir sind die Gilde <Fireplace Tales> vom EU PvE Server Everlook (Allianz),

Wir zählen uns als Semi-Progress Feierabend-Gilde, da viele unserer Mitglieder bis zb. 18 Uhr oder noch länger arbeiten, und somit im Zeitraum von 19-23 Uhr unser Memberpeak ist.

Wir haben uns zu Classic-Start gegründet und zählen bis jetzt etwa 80 aktive Member (140 Chars)

Unsere Ziele sind aktives Raiden des aktuellen Contents, eine gute Gildenstimmung zu wahren und viele neue Member zu finden, die diese Ansichten mit uns teilen!

Wir suchen noch Mitspieler aller Klassen für unseren Raid!

Wir würden uns hierzu einen Gildenbeitritt wünschen, falls ihr es bei uns genauso schön findet wie wir vermutlich mit euch 

 


Unsere Raids starten jeden Freitag (MC Invite 20.30 - Start 21.00 - Ende 0.00 Uhr) und arbeiten gerade lediglich daran, die Raidzeit elegant zu verkürzen.

Wenn BWL released wird, wird BWL auf diesen Termin fallen und wir werden MC einen anderen Tag gehen.

Onyxia findet bei uns oft Sonntag Abends statt, aber auch wegen des 5-Tage-Resets innerhalb der Woche ( aber nie früher als 18.00 Uhr ).

Wir sind eine aktive Community mit florierendem Teamspeak-Server und proaktiver Gildenführung.

Viele unserer Member spielen auch "neben" WoW andere Spiele zusammen, lernen bei uns neue Freunde kennen, und verschwinden mit neuen Bekanntschaften in andere Channels, um mal ne Runde League of Legends, Hearthstone, und vieles anderes zu spielen. Unsere Skribbl.io- Runden sind legendär!

 

Wir nutzen im Raid ein "normales", inflationäres DKP System.


Pro Boss-Kill erhält man 1 DKP, Items haben ein Mindestgebot von 2 DKP, und man bietet verdeckt an den PM.

Wir haben zur Raidanmeldung einen Discord Server, wo unser Raidbot gerne eure Anmeldung entgegen nimmt, zukünftig wird die Anmeldung aber über unsere eigene Homepage ( mit eigener Wow Datenbank, Guides, Links, und vielem mehr! ) und dem darauf angeschlossenen EQDKP und Raidkalender ablaufen.

An einer Ingame- Umsetzung über GetDKP und Verknüpfung zur Datenbank arbeitet unser Web-Admin gerade, und sind zuversichtlich, dass in den nächsten Wochen ein vereinfachtes Bieten, Ingame-Abfrage der aktuellen DKP mit Whispern und viele weitere Features hinzu kommen, die den Raidalltag noch viel angenehmer machen dürften.

 

Falls ihr euch von unseren Raidzeiten, unseren Zielen, oder unserem allgemeinen Profil angesprochen fühlt, zögert bitte nicht uns ingame oder hier im Forum anzuschreiben! Unsere Gildenmeisterin Juli (Naêmy / Naemy#2464) oder ich (Sterling#21577) freuen uns schon auf euch!


----------

